# You guys are boring



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, but i've never been so bored in my entire life. Why are you guys this way?

I mean, having a staring contest with a goddamn llama would be more entertaining then browsing this forum. Seriously FUCKING boring.







GOOD LORD


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Dec 31, 2008)

Hosain H said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but i've never been so bored in my entire life.



thats what she said


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Then go somewhere else, go stare with lamas, just don't complain..


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Wabsta (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

BLAH

Edit: Your mother











Double edit:


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

>


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

74kb + 30kb= 104kb. 

Max is 80kb.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## phoood (Dec 31, 2008)

ur a troll


----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not trolling. I'm just goddamn bored by these forums. 


So it's just me who's eyes dry out when I see the front page because of how unbelievably boring this site is?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh yeah. well your mom! 

take that.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

DUNDUNDUN!


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

I like this forum for your information, and if you dare say anymore liez, I will hire monkeys to throw feces at you. Submit.

EDIT: Congrats in advance for your thousandth post phoood!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel like increasing your warn just because I'm so much entertained bored by your thread


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

You're just jealous because of this :3



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

If your so fucking bored, get the fuck up off your lazy ass, stop looking at your fucking computer and get the fuck out the house!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I swear a lot when Im bored you know!


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> You're just jealous because of this :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can I join your forum and get admin powers?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> *Godot* said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I at least make an account on your forum?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a very known forum.....but hacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So when it recovers, you can make account on "his" forum


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

lol, it's not my forum.


----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Those rabbits are boring.


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

Y'all know what time it is?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Hosain H said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but i've never been so bored in my entire life.
> 
> Ever thought that we might be bored with people like yourself who have a small personality, little confidence, little wit and large egos coming here trolling in the hopes of proving to their tiny little minds that they're cool?
> 
> ...



Asking bog for help won't work, if he liked you he would have already given you that personality you've been wanting for such a long time.


----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hosain H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello _*snip_

That was quite a good response. You seem to have gotten my personality correct to every hair.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

There are many far better trolls who you could take lessons from here.

You need a mentor.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Hosain H said:
			
		

> Hello Trolleygay
> 
> Sorry for my post earlier, I didn't realize we were in the presence of a Little Britain writer.
> 
> ...



The problem here though is that he'd first need the minimal intelligence level needed to be able to learn.


----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

I really don't want to have to argue with someone who is so...
















cuute!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

OMFG.
Its you again Hosain!


----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmm?


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 31, 2008)

Close this thread dammit!


Trolley: You're really itching to do that skullbashing thing now huh?


PS: To the mod who will close this: Suspend him or something while you're at it.


----------



## CIJC (Dec 31, 2008)

lol everyone calm....  

and 'Hosain H' If you think that we are boring... GTFO this damn forum.

fuck, i hate people like you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm just wondering whose duplicate account it this is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Trolley: You're really itching to do that skullbashing thing now huh?
> 
> It'd be a waste of a good headbutt!
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing but it's a pretty old account so it's hard to tell.  Personally I think they should stop the "special" kids from having internet access!


----------



## mcjones92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Your probably some nerd fatass that needs to lose weight anyways. Go for a jog or something.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought they executed Hussein?  What's he doing on GBAtemp?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 31, 2008)

I...kinda agree with him...


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm boring? Well, dont let the flame scorch you on the way out, you atrocious man! >


----------



## Raika (Dec 31, 2008)

If you think GBAtemp is boring then get lost cheap people like you are not wanted here.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 31, 2008)

hai guyz im conisdrng byeing a r4 cuz my friend sez its teh best flashcart wheres teh best place to buy im new at this plz dont be mad sry if its been asked b4 i wanna kno if r4 is better than cyclo can sum1 plz help me where can i buy cheap r4 n can it play n64 and ps2 roms if so can sum1 plz post links to teh romz


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Hosain H said:
			
		

> Hello Trolleygay



Ok now I want to reach through my computer screen to slap you!

Your absolutely pathetic!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah.....IM SHURE IT REAL INTERESTING ON TAMATALK


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> hai guyz im conisdrng byeing a r4 cuz my friend sez its teh best flashcart wheres teh best place to buy im new at this plz dont be mad sry if its been asked b4 i wanna kno if r4 is better than cyclo can sum1 plz help me where can i buy cheap r4 n can it play n64 and ps2 roms if so can sum1 plz post links to teh romz
> 
> Nao, I iz sorree.  U kneed da R4i Ultra 2 du dat.  Itz da brand newz flashcart from da reelz R4 maykerz, itz even haz cheezburgers.
> 
> ...



Morning p1ngy! And I thought I was an insomniac, do you ever sleep!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sleep is not necessary in heaven.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Sleep is not necessary in heaven.



I never sleep, does that mean I'm in heaven?  If it is then I want a word with whoever's in charge cos there's obviously some false advertising going on!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Morning p1ngy! And I thought I was an insomniac, do you ever sleep!



p1ngy dosent sleep good!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks mate, my sympathies to you.  I usually only get about 2 or 3 hours at a time myself.  The quack offers me pills but I'd rather just suffer the insomnia.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I never sleep, does that mean I'm in heaven?  If it is then I want a word with whoever's in charge cos there's obviously some false advertising going on!


This reminds me of one of my favorite Chuck Norris facts.  I'll state it here, replacing "Chuck Norris" with "TrolleyDave".  


Spoiler: TrolleyDave fact #74,570



TrolleyDave doesn't sleep; he waits.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Best facts ever.



Spoiler: TrolleyDave fact #74,571



If you have five dollars and TrolleyDave has five dollars, TrolleyDave has more money than you.





Spoiler: TrolleyDave fact #74,572



TrolleyDave destroyed the periodic table, because he only recognizes the element of surprise.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

o.o I've been dethroned as GBAtemp's Chuck Norris!

I feel so naked......


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 31, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> o.o I've been dethroned as GBAtemp's Chuck Norris!
> 
> I feel so naked......


I know of few people that will take advantage of you naked like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Run for your life!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh crap! Did JPH come back? 
(EEK!) 
Let us flee!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget Chuck Norris, I'm


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Hell yes!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering whose duplicate account it this is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Your probably right I wouldnt be surprised if p1ngp0ng has alternate accounts, seeing as hes banned!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=131309


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I know of few people that will take advantage of you naked like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHI-

You're my master!


----------



## Hosain H (Dec 31, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not 'p1ngy'


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

Hosain H said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2008)

law: u forgot to put ban


----------



## Law (Dec 31, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> law: u forgot to put ban



If you could get banned for trolling in the EoF, there would be very few people posting in it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Hosain H said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fixed!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 1, 2009)

I seriously have no idea what to say in this thread. Therefore I will place a creep smiley here.

*Posts merged*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread has now been stealthily stolen by


----------



## Hosain H (Jan 1, 2009)

So I was right then?


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This thread has now been stealthily stolen by


Is she my sis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh my.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she's your sister then put her on a plane and send her here damnit!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Unfortunately the Plane Crashed. Which Is not great.





  Hmm...


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

She killed the pilot when she noticed he accidentally flew by my house!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This thread has now been stealthily stolen by


I trained her.  

Yes...I trained her well.  

_Very_ well.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

You overdid her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok, I think that was mee.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

You guys best not mess with Chuck Norris, the last guy that bragged about "defeating" Chuck Norris died under mysterious circumstances, _years_ later. 






R.I.P.


The theory is that Chuck Norris used the seven point palm imploding liver technique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Azumi FTW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I trained her.
> 
> Yes...I trained her well.
> 
> ...








I shall have my revenge on Chuck...


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind training her well myself, a fine kunoichi she is!


I wouldn't mind being on the receiving end of her traditional kunoichi skills.... up to the actual brutal slaughter, that is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they seduction is part of the traditional kunoichi jutsus, we really should be grading her on those skills!


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well they seduction is part of the traditional kunoichi jutsus, we really should be grading her on those skills!


I'm not really sure how to grade those skills, I mean, what, "yes, very well, I've been well and truly seduced, well done", I mean, I don't think I'd be qualified to grade her abilities. I mean, I'd be a bit biased, know what I'm saying? A bit too _eager_, if you catch my drift. Not really an objective judge, in my opinion.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS NOW TAKEN BY THE OBAMATRIX!





(Why the heck am I doing this?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2009)

First!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 2, 2009)

First after mthr!


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)

First after Toni!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Fourth!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

First after p1ngas p1ngpong


----------



## Galacta (Jan 3, 2009)

911th!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

I wondered who will ruin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your reply doesn't make any sense!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

First after an angry barbie with a mohawk.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

First after temper to the MAX!!


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

first after a barbie from the depths of nuclear powerplant


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

First after member with 1101 posts!! it's 13 in binary!


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

first after someone who is country confused. barbie world or nuclear powerplant?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 3, 2009)

Let this be a lesson to any trolls who think GBAtemp is boring...bitch about it, and your thread will get hijacked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By hot kunoichis, no less.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

First first first first first first bloody first *headbutt*

edit : Damn you Densestsu and your awesome shinobi skills! lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

*sings a ballad about boring guys!!!!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> First first first first first first bloody first *headbutt*
> 
> edit : Damn you Densestsu and your awesome shinobi skills! lol


What can I say?  That's just what ninjas do.  

Sorry for interrupting the "first" game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Toni: Whoa, that boring ballad guy looks intense!  Makes me _want_ to be boring!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 4, 2009)

First after lame ninja


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

First after Perfect Prostitute (or)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

First after douchebag!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

First after a BoneMonkey who loves Sinkhead who lives in Toni's Croatian man shelf!

Yanno, that reminds me of a story.


----------

